# NOKIA N-GAGE no funciona



## albeirovaca (Jun 21, 2006)

Hola amigos mi problema es el siguiente:


Hace tres meses le instalé una aplicación a mi cel, esta me reinició el aparato al encenderlo de nuevo no lo hizo.

Pero solo se alcanza a cargar la pantalla con el logo de NOKIA y luego se cuelga otra vez esto lo hace como por tres veces.

Me prodrían ayudar a reinstalarle el sistema y como lo hago,


gracias


----------



## juanemiliob (Ago 10, 2006)

HOLA  ME LLAMO JUAN Y TRABAJO TODO EL DIA CON CELULARES.. Y CON ESE TIPO DE FALA. LA UNICA SOLUCION QUE TENES. ES CAMBIARLE EL SOFTWARE COMPLETO AL EQUIPO .. ESO SE REALIZA A TRAVES DE UNA INTERFACE CONECTADA A LA PC... Y TE INSTALA TODO ORIGINAL COMO VENIA DE FABRIA,.
CONSULTA EN ALGUN SERVICIO TECNICO OFICIAL DE NOKIA. SUERTTE...POR AHI TE LO HACEN EN GARANTIA.


----------



## J13 (Sep 21, 2006)

No hace falta instalarle nada  al telefono, yo repare mi N-GAGE con el mismo error, hice lo siguiente y volvio a encender despues de 5 horas probando cosas:

Lo que hice:

1. Encender la N-GAGE QD
2. Y rapidamente pulsar todas las teclas de la parte derecha de la N-GAGE a la vez, introduciendo el movil en la palma de mi mano

Me ha salio el cartelito de INTRODUCIR PIN, luego el de la HORA, luego el de la FECHA, etc.


Pero al darle a MENU me salio ERROR DE MENU, asi que lo que he hice fue rapidamente formatearlo con el codigo *#7370# y luego introduciendo la clave 12345


Y esta funcionando perfectamente.


Solo espero que te sirva tambien.


Saludos y suerte.


----------

